# What's a good crossbow to get?



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

I am looking at the Horton team RealTree Camo 175. Was wanting to hear everyone else's opinion? I have the Barnett jackal. Have not been a fan of it so I think I'm steering away from Barnett. Looking to spend $600 or less.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

IMO Horton's were good bows but since they were sold who knows about future parts availability.

Do yourself a favor and drive over to hunters outlet, 224 and 43. Its part of the ten point factory. They are the best at all bows in our area. They have tons of models in stock and set them up right.

Never shot a 10point I didn't like. I also have 2 high end Horton's but always use the 10 point.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yea I know Horton got sold but tenpoint is actually the ones that bought them. Only tenpoint I have seen in my range is the titan. That's pretty good Papascott I been arguing with myself between Horton and tenpoint. Parkers look nice too but are pricey. Decisions really stink but atleast I narrowed it down to Horton and tenpoint. All my friends have a Horton. And been using them for 7 years and still going strong. But I know tenpoint is excellent too lol.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I told my buddy to go out there to ten pt. and ask for a demo bow. which is one they set up for shows and stuff. They knock 50 to 100 off of it. he went there the other day and got a $2000 bow set up for $800. I like ten pts alot.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wicked Ridge it is made by TenPoint and will be in your price range. Mine was dead on out of the box at 20,30 and 40 yards and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

ohio valley traders had horton brotherhoods for $250 this past weekend.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I love my Ten Point Titan. Worth the money.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Would HIGHLY recommend the Parker Thunderhawk. Bought online at The Digital Oasis. No tax no shipping. Also comes with Red Hots best illuminated scope for 489 to your door. Add the red hot kit with rope cocker, red hot bolts, 3 broad heads and rail lube for like another 120. So right at 600 and you have a hunting machine!

I would challenge anyone to find a better overall package with quality optics for that 600 price!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have 3....and my go to is the ten point....the other 2 are loaners for guest now....or if by chance something happens to the ten point..... I will use one of them, but haven't needed to yet


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I shot the Horton Realtree 175 a few time, only thing that kept Me from buying it was a little long and would hard to cock in a tree stand

My Buddy had the Horton Brotherhood and loves it, killed a nice 13 with it about an hour ago


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

+1 for papascott. I got the new titan this year and love it so far, way better then the horton i was hunting with.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

just curious whats so special about the ten points being the go to? never seen or held one but why are they so much better? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Heres way i bought what id. I shot a few diffrent bows the ten point was lighter, wasnt as loud as the wicked ridge. Some of the bows i shot felt a lil to plastic for me. Was under 700 bucks,made here in ohio and the lifetime warrenty.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

whats the stocks on the ten point made of?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Im just going by how it felt to me it felt better in my hands. Im not sure what the stock is made out of some kind of hard plastic or polymer idk.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I like the trigger on my wicked ridge. Have shot several hortons and there was a big difference. I guess the big questions is how much do you want to spend? $300-$400 range I feel you cant beat the Wicked Ridge warrior. But its your money and the 6 deer I have killed with mine can't really attest to the noisy factor


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

noise isnt that big of a deal. i have killed many deer with a pse foxfire 2. every single person who has seen me shoot that thing said it goes off like a .410 haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ost....ive killed alot of deer with one of those too. Still got my biggest to this day with one of those. they are loud and heavy but accurate as heck.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Ten point for me too. I was at the range way back when at the shop on 224 and was shooting my Horton. A couple ole boys came back with ten points so we shot side by side. A half hour later I went in and bought the ten point that I'm still shooting many years later. Replaced the string one time and other than that no problems. They shoot flat and fast. No scope on mine just two pins, 20 and 30 yards. If you get the chance shoot more than one brand and take the one that fits you. You'll know it when you get the right bow. Get it soon the bucks are lookin' for a lady friend right now.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> I am looking at the Horton team RealTree Camo 175. Was wanting to hear everyone else's opinion? I have the Barnett jackal. Have not been a fan of it so I think I'm steering away from Barnett. Looking to spend $600 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> *FishermanDaveS19* Check your PM's


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

The press release I read recently indicates that Horton is completely disbanded and products will no longer be supported. It is a shame, I have owned a couple of Horton bows but when you buy one it will be as is.

Wicked ridge is a good option and I like my current Parker bow a lot.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i have a horton hunter that is going on it's 23rd year, i had the front end replaced a couple of years ago, it has been a fantastic bow and has taken down many a deer, but, with horton shutting down i think i would go with tenpoint.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Ten Point Titan for me. Have hunted quite a few years with it and last year killed a LARGE 14 point at 46 yards right in the heart. It makes me better than I am.


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Barnett predator, love mine!!! Red dot redial scope, first dot goes up to 40 yards second is 50 and who cares about 3rd lol


----------



## MAU (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought a Ten Point Titan a two weeks ago. My 20 year old Bear crossbow was damaged beyond repair. The Titan shoots the Ten Point carbon fiber arrows with phenomenal accuracy. The cranking mechanism works well but is a lot slower than just yanking the string back (but easier on my middle aged back). I like the red/green dot illuminated scope. I'm not a huge fan of the anti-dry fire feature. I paid $799 which I thought was kind of pricey but hopefully, this will be the last crossbow I ever buy. All in all, I give the Titan a thumbs up.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

LUNKER21 said:


> Barnett predator, love mine!!! Red dot redial scope, first dot goes up to 40 yards second is 50 and who cares about 3rd lol


X2 at 375 fps and very reasonably priced you owe to yourself check these bows out. I bought mine two years ago and have put over 300 bolts through it and two doe later (one at 51 yards) this shoots like the day I bought it and for what you get they're a bargain. Never had to use customer service but have heard nothing but good things, I'm not saying to buy one I'm just saying I love mine and don't dismiss them until you do a true side by side comparison my friends dad has a tenpoint and its also a very nice Xbow but mines faster a third of the price and every bit as accurate if not more.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Own a horton legend, been a nice bow, next will be a excaliber


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> Would HIGHLY recommend the Parker Thunderhawk. Bought online at The Digital Oasis. No tax no shipping. Also comes with Red Hots best illuminated scope for 489 to your door. Add the red hot kit with rope cocker, red hot bolts, 3 broad heads and rail lube for like another 120. So right at 600 and you have a hunting machine!
> 
> I would challenge anyone to find a better overall package with quality optics for that 600 price!
> 
> ...


There are some really good X-bows out there, but you might do yourself a real favor by looking at some Parkers. A friend bought one 2 years ago on my recommendation. I recommended it because my BIL has one and it is just an awesome bow. So, my friend buys this bow and asks me to sight it in for him. It's a thing I have, I'm just really good at sighting in guns, bows, whatever. I'm down to where it's like, one click up, one click left, getting really close to zero, when I ask my friend to bring out the Caldwell shooting bags, like you would use for a firearm. He says, "Wow! You're going for the precision medal aren't you?" I told him I wanted to see just how accurate this X-bow was. Once I got it perfectly zeroed, I put an arrow dead center in the bullseye which is about the size of a nickel. This was at 20 yards. I pulled the arrow and shot it again. It was in the same hole! Pulled and shot it again, same result! Three shots in the same hole! An awesomely accurate bow.

Edit: Just thought I'd add this. It works just as well with fixed blade broadheads.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

CamX

http://www.camxcrossbows.com/

Call and ask for Dave. Locally made in Ohio, 100% American and Customer Service is far superior then any other maker.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Shot the first 7 deer of my hunting career w/ a Barnett Ranger and Barnett wildcat.The old recurve.People g o waaay overboard w/what is NECESSARY and ADEQUATE.ANY crossbow on the market today is more that fast enough and quiet enough to take big game.Get what feels good.That's all that matters.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

WeekendWarrior said:


> CamX
> 
> http://www.camxcrossbows.com/
> 
> Call and ask for Dave. Locally made in Ohio, 100% American and *Customer Service is far superior then any other maker*.


IDK. 
I have a Wicked Ridge Invader that I bought last year. I had a problem with the limbs so I called them early on a Monday morning. They gave me a return number but I couldn't get it shipped back to them until Tuesday morning. They received it at the factory Wednesday around 1:00pm & they shipped it back to me on the next day and it was sitting at my house on Friday when I got home from work. The rep I talked to said they guarantee a 3 day turn around and did mine in 1 day. That pretty darn good.
My hunting partner has the same bow and we both really like them.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Go with Excalibur .I have owned several Horton in the past. Bought Excalibur sold the last Horton 3 years ago. They are extremely accurate. Shot one before buying any thing else. I have two , killed deer with both . I think they are the best crossbow on the market, great customer service. There rep is in ohio ,his name is danny miller. great guy.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well came to my decision on a crossbow. After doing researches on crossbow I had decided to go with tenpoint stealth x-2. I also would like to thank Shortdrift for my new crossbow. Had a good time while I was there talking with him what a great guy. Even after giving the crossbow a test run got to see some deer just laying around. Well again thank you shortdrift and will stay in touch with you. Also thank you for everyone else for your opinions too

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My Parker Hornet Extreame blew up on me yesterday while hunting. Was sitting on the ground on a fence line for around 2 hours. Then out of no where with the bow sitting in my lap...........Crack! Have never seen or heard of such a thing ever. This is going to be the second time sending this crossbow back to parker. I will agree with one of the other posters on this thread about the accuracy of this bow. I can put bolts in litterally the same hole.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

squid_1 said:


> Wicked Ridge it is made by TenPoint and will be in your price range. Mine was dead on out of the box at 20,30 and 40 yards and I couldn't be happier.


I'll second this. Mine was dead on as well AND has the dry fire inhibitor.. Saved my butt once already lol..

Shortdrift is also selling his 10 point Stealth on here for half the price of new.. Sweet bow.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'll second this. Mine was dead on as well AND has the dry fire inhibitor.. Saved my butt once already lol..
> 
> Shortdrift is also selling his 10 point Stealth on here for half the price of new.. Sweet bow.


Yea I bought Shortdrift's ten point. He is a great guy.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Horton outa biz...owned by 10 point now...Dont buy one...I have a horton TR 175 that has been great, but am a little worried since 10 point is no longer servicing or making parts...

Barnett, stryker, pse, ect all make decent x-guns...


----------

